
This is the new Gmail design - smaili
https://www.theverge.com/2018/4/12/17227974/google-gmail-design-features-update-2018-redesign
======
vanderZwan
> _The Verge has obtained screenshots of the new Gmail design, currently being
> tested inside Google and with trusted partners._

Those "trusted partners" better include trying things out with the elderly,
and people who need ARIA. And since by default these people are _always_
forgotten, the fact that the design team isn't boasting about thinking about
them has me very, very worried already.

Pak1G summarised this perfectly five years ago in a HN comment on the Gmail
redesign back then.

> _I look at UI changes in a totally different way now. My [mom] saw me come
> online on Skype, so she called me. There 's an ocean between us currently.
> She said she called me because she was writing an email to me, but couldn't
> find the Send button, so didn't know how to send it. Either it made her feel
> stupid or frustrated, or she felt so sad that she couldn't send an email to
> me that she had spent some time writing, or whatever, but she started
> crying. She was crying because she couldn't find the Send button in gmail.
> She's approaching 60 and isn't as technically adept as some of us, so that
> is admittedly a factor._

> _Seeing her cry about this made me change the way I think about what some
> users go through when they experience unexpected UI changes. I remember
> hearing people say they got confused by Windows 8 tiles, and didn 't think
> it was such a big deal. After seeing my mom cry over a UI change, I think
> there are better ways to implement UI changes than simply shoving them down
> people's throat. Sure, if it must be done, it must be done (UI change), but
> don't shove it down people's throats unexpectedly and with no hand-holding
> at all._

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6429848](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6429848)

------
nikolay
Ewww! Painfully bright! I hope there's a dark there like with YouTube.

~~~
squarefoot
You can still use an offline client such as Claws Mail and choose your
favorite appearance. It also is a lot faster than any browser out there.

[https://raw.githubusercontent.com/PapirusDevelopmentTeam/pap...](https://raw.githubusercontent.com/PapirusDevelopmentTeam/papirus-
claws-mail-theme/master/preview.png)

[http://www.claws-mail.org/downloads.php?section=downloads](http://www.claws-
mail.org/downloads.php?section=downloads)

~~~
squarefoot
Lol, being downvoted for suggesting an OSS software I have zero affiliation
with to solve an user problem. May I ask an explanation of the reason, if any?

I'm 100% aware that writing about being downvoted brings more downvotes, and I
don't give a monkey's multicolored ass about it. If I can't even suggest a
software to solve an user's problem then Houston we have a much much worse
problem than downvoted users being downvoted for writing about downvotes.

BTW, the image I linked is the _only one_ that comes out by searching "claws
mail dark theme", just in case someone thinks I'm affiliated with that other
site and is too lazy to check.

HN: what about forcing users to give a short reason for downvoting? This time
I know I'm 100% right but newbies (including myself when I landed here) have a
hard time figuring what's wrong in their fading posts without any explanation.
Post ratings should strive to be accurate because everyone benefits from it; I
can't think of an useful information being hidden because some trigger happy
users or their bosses don't like it.

------
lightbyte
>A new snooze feature also lets you temporarily remove emails from your inbox
until a certain time, so you can avoid certain email threads until you’re
ready to reply.

How is this a feature worth developing? Is leaving the email unread until you
want to read it too difficult? I can't think of a single use case for this.

~~~
romwell
That's because for many people, email is a to-do list.

Once you see the inbox as a task list, you will understand the feature.

A to-do list sorted by the time the task was put on the list is not optimal.
Some people would like to see the tasks that they have to do this week (send
pictures to Emily), and not in three months (check-in for the upcoming
flight).

I was not aware of this feature myself until just now, but I'm going to be a
user of it.

